# Gun smiths in northeast ohio?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I gave my fit with my guns a consideration when I found that my gun was very much uncomfortable to shoulder while I was in the woods. I measured and my shotgun LOP is something like 15 or so inches while mine, judging from measure of arm length and my height of 5'7" (some of you may already know that) is something like 13.5 to 13 inches. There are 2, 1/2 inch metal spacers and a one inch recoil pad on the gun.
id like to know where I could go to get it cut down. Within 30 minutes of akron. I think if i could get rid of the pad and spacers the gun would be down to my length, but the spacers stop me dead.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

URL=http://s1220.photobucket.com/user/Jonathan_Neal/media/20140909_235032.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you removed the hex head bolt ? What does it tighten to ? If this is a semi-auto and it tightens into the action spring tube,, you should be able to remove the metal plates and still secure the tube. Then possibly a thinner pad could be attached and fit.
Just a thought......without cutting length from the wood,,, if that is a possibility.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats the thing. Its a stubborn bastard. It just WONT. COME . OUT. Thats what has stalled me.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Thats the thing. Its a stubborn bastard. It just WONT. COME . OUT. Thats what has stalled me.


Try using a drill with an impact setting and a hex key bit.
That has worked for me in the past with stubborn screws and bolts.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Impact setting? What exactly is that?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Like won't turn or won't come out after loosened? An impact setting is a very high torque setting. It's like someone is hitting the back of the drill and turning the screw at the same time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

It refuses to turn.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Try the impact drill like Big V mentioned. I'm sure someone you know has one.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Impact drill---hammer drill, some higher end battery drills will have this feature.

My next course of action would be to drill a couple of small holes "around" the bolt head and spray some sort of rust buster lube into the holes hoping it would seep to the other side threads and eat away at whatever corrosion is holding it.
The plates appear solid which would make me believe that drilling should not compromise the integrity.....and it's not an appearance issue.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

was you able to get your stock bolt out ?


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Jonny, What you have is an adjustable butt pad assembly the plate closer to the stock is screwed to the stock with two screws, the other plate that the pad was attached to when you loosen the big hex nut it will allow the plate and pad to move up and down also side to side so it better fit in your shoulder pocket. Im thinking if you put a wrench to the nut and tap the plate at the same time it will loosen. After you remove the plates tape the pad back on and try for size you can also if it needs to be shorter yet buy different thickness of butt pads down to three eights of an inch.Paul


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yes Uncle Paul you are correct. he has an adjustable trap recoil pad on his gun. it looks like one of the ones Devault makes in canton with that screw. he has to be able to turn that outside adjustable plate to get to the 2 screws that hold the main plate on the gun. I was hoping he would write back I think I can get it off for him im here in Akron. i think what has happened is that steel screw has had a chemical bond with the aluminum and its stuck like its welded. I think I can get it off.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was not. But let me try uncle pauls suggestion and see what happens.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, took a crack at it and it worked! Tapped it out towards the right side and it came out real quick. Thanks uncle paul! I would have never thought it worked like that! 
Now about the lop. It may still be too long for me but I dont think there'd be issues with not using the recoil pad.
that and the screws that held the pad onto the spacers dont want to come out so I can use the wood screws.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Jonny, something else you can try first spray the screws with something like wd40 then while trying to loosen the screws tap the screwdriver with a hammer


----------

